
ZzFXM – A tiny JavaScript music system - KilledByAPixel
https://keithclark.github.io/ZzFXM/
======
29athrowaway
How do you do arpeggiation or tremolo?

~~~
anamexis
Well, arpeggiation is just a sequence of notes, no special handling necessary.

~~~
colejohnson66
Same for tremolo technically. It’s just repeating the same note very fast.
Unless you mean the perverted definition which means _vibrato_ ; That’s a
different question.

